# Microsoft

## YPenguin

Wie ich in anderen Postings erwähnt habe, ist auf meinem Rechner auch Windows - unter anderem auch Windows XP. Gestern will ich es starten und erhalte die Meldung, dass die Hardware sich erheblich geändert habe und die Installation erneut angemeldet werden muss. Tatsächlich hatte ich eigentlich nur ein paar Schwierigkeiten mit meinem Fritz WLAN USB Stick.

Ich beobachte auch ReactOS, falls mal MSFT seine eigenen alten Betriebssysteme ganz auf den Haufen schmeißt.

Wenn Microsoft denkt, es ist OK, wenn man nach ein paar Jahren keine 16-Bit Programme mehr ausführen kann, dann bin ich aber anderer Meinung.

----------

## musv

Die alten Sachen werden in aktuellen Windowsen über eine interne VM unterstützt, von der du aber als Nutzer wenig mitbekommst. 

WinXP hat übrigens nichts mit 16 Bit zu tun. 

Davon mal abgesehen, finde ich es sinnvoll, wenn auch Microsoft die alten Zöpfe abschneitet.

----------

## YPenguin

Ich habe öfters mal 16-Bit Programme auf Windows 7 64-Bit Ultimate starten wollen und die Mitteilung erhalten, dass das nicht geht.

----------

## YPenguin

Es kann ja gut sein, dass ein hoher Prozentsatz der Microsoft-User sich das neueste Windows kauft und dann noch Office hinterher und damit alles in seinem Berufsleben erledigen kann und nichts weiter braucht.

Aber es gibt auch andere.

----------

## YPenguin

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> WinXP hat übrigens nichts mit 16 Bit zu tun. 
> 
> 

 

Ich hab das Win XP (32) installiert, um alte Programme ausführen zu können.

Falls jemand Erfahrungen mit 32-Bit-Versionen von Win 7 oder Win 10 hat, würde das eventuell interessieren.

----------

## schmidicom

Windows XP (32bit) war das letzte Windows das noch 16Bit Programme nativ ausführen konnte, bei allen Versionen die danach auf den Markt gekommen sind geht das nicht mehr. Zuletzt gab es unter Windows 7 Professional noch den "XP-Modus" über den Microsoft eigenen Hypervisor "Virtual PC".

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Virtual_PC

In dieser VM lief dann ein ganz normales Windows XP das auch noch 16Bit-Programme ausführen konnte.

Danach war aber endgültig Schluss mit lustig.

EDIT:

Das Image des virtuellen Windows XP lässt sich offenbar noch immer herunterladen und unter dem Hyper-V eines aktuellen Windows 10 weiter verwenden.

https://www.tecchannel.de/a/windows-xp-modus-unter-windows-10-als-virtuelle-maschine-nachruesten,3226567Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Dec 21, 2017 9:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YPenguin

OK. Das entspricht auch meinem Kenntnisstand. Den XP Modus (Windows 7 64) habe ich auch genutzt, wobei allerdings die simulierte Grafikkarte nicht so schnell ist.

Wie ist denn die Virtualisierung von Windows 10? Ich habe eine Lizenz, aber hatte noch keine Zeit, das auszuprobieren.

----------

## musv

Wenn du wirklich 16-bit-Programme noch brauchen solltest, dann installier Dir halt ein Win98 SE in Qemu oder nimm Dosbox, wenn Windows nicht zwingend notwendig ist. 

Von der Grafikbeschleunigung her sollte aus der 16-bit-Zeit nichts existieren, was eine heutige emulierte Grafikkarte nicht schaffen könnte.

----------

## schmidicom

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> OK. Das entspricht auch meinem Kenntnisstand. Den XP Modus (Windows 7 64) habe ich auch genutzt, wobei allerdings die simulierte Grafikkarte nicht so schnell ist.
> 
> Wie ist denn die Virtualisierung von Windows 10? Ich habe eine Lizenz, aber hatte noch keine Zeit, das auszuprobieren.

 

Der Hyper-V welcher in Windows 10 Professional und höher installiert werden kann ist, sofern im Gastbetriebssystem die Treiber korrekt installiert sind, wegen seiner guten Integration ziemlich recht brauchbar aber leider auch etwas eigenwillig in der Handhabung.

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/virtualization/hyper-v-on-windows/quick-start/enable-hyper-vLast edited by schmidicom on Thu Dec 21, 2017 9:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YPenguin

Ich habe keine Allergie gegen alte Software.

Der Fortschritt bei der Hardware geht zwar immer noch weiter, aber es macht immer weniger praktischen Unterschied.

(Wer merkt viel Unterschied zwischen 8 oder 16 GB RAM?).

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> (Wer merkt viel Unterschied zwischen 8 oder 16 GB RAM?).

 Ich. Ich muss häufig Windows 10 in einer VM laufen lassen, und würde das definitiv merken, wenn mein Laptop *nur* 16GB (statt seiner 32GB) RAM hätte. ^^

----------

## artbody

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Wer merkt viel Unterschied zwischen 8 oder 16 GB RAM?).

 

Ich auch, Firefox z.B. der zeitige session: 1278 Tabs Dokumentationen und Recherchen zu diversen Themen wie vhdl cpld's, mcu's etc in 8 Fenster + VM +++   :Wink: 

----------

